# Shaolin Warrior (The Way of QiGong) DVD - ADVICE PLS



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 8, 2008)

Good evening all.

I am currently having to review my Tae Kwon Do regime as I am no loger able to maintain the arduos level I have in the past.  

I have been looking for some kind of forms based exercise to supplement my training and recalled a karate master who attributed his success at old age to qigong (alas I cant remember his name).

To that end I bought this DVD.

Do any of you have this DVD?  Do you rate it?

Should one get qigong wrong, are there detrimental effects?

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 8, 2008)

From what I gathered on Amazon concerning the DVD the person is teaching Ba duan jin also known as Eight pieces of Brocade.
There are risks with everything however Ba duan jin is considered a 'safe'
moving form (not talking about the sitting form) If you can not find a teacher in Qigong then learning Qigong theory would be the next set in order to practice correctly.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Fielddiscipline, can you post up how you are getting on with it and how you find it please? I would be very interested in also doing it. There's nowhere at a reasonable travelling distance for me to learn Qigong and I would be interested if it was a good DVD.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 8, 2008)

This is for you Tez




 
That I believe is from Shifu Yan Lei the person who made the DVD and it a sample of the DVD


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 8, 2008)

i can't see the content of the DVD. so it's hard to say a word on it.
but i think shaolin temple has the highest level of qi gong , which is sit-crosslegged.
you may try this too.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 8, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Should one get qigong wrong, are there detrimental effects?



The video was beautiful. Very nice. This is obviously a very martial version of the eight brocades. I practice a much softer version.

After looking at the clip, the only thing you'd likely have to worry about in doing the practice that way is possibly high blood pressure. 

I'm not clear if he's actually using tension or not as some do with the eight brocades, but he does seem to be using a bit form what I can tell. And certainly his musculature will lead people to use tension. Taking your shirt off while performing the set tends to lead to that. 

If it uses tension be careful with holding your breath and increasing your blood pressure. I did sets like this for quite a while and I always got headaches from the increase in blood pressure. I now practice softer forms of qigong and found them to better suit my purposes.

But without a teacher this may be your only choice. Good luck.


----------

